# Does MK have a repair policy?



## QnBee9

I bought my sister a camo bag and matching wallet months ago.  She just showed me that the stitching in the wallet where the card dividers are is coming undone.  I know a lot of designers have where you can send a piece in to be repaired.  I don't want her walking around with a bad product and want to get it fixed.  Does anyone know anything on their repair policy?


----------



## AuntFlo

I bought a bag off of ebags recently (love them!) and noticed they have info about each individual manufacturers warranties, which is great info. Here's Michael Kors Warranty:




> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Warranty Info* MICHAEL KORS Collection Handbags Handbags are protected from the date of purchase by a one-year limited warranty (proof of purchase required). If the handbag proves to be defective in material or workmanship under normal use anytime within the first year, we will repair the item free of charge. Conditions and Exclusions The warranty does not cover damages arising from accidents or misuse, or from any alteration, service or repair performed by any other party other than Michael Kors. Contact 1-866-709-KORS or customerservice@michaelkors.com MICHAEL Michael Kors Handbags and Small Leather Goods Handbags are protected from the date of purchase by a one-year limited warranty (proof of purchase required). If the handbag or small leather good proves to be defective in material or workmanship under normal use anytime within the first year, we will replace the item free of charge with same or comparable product. Defective handbags will not be returned to customer. Conditions and Exclusions The warranty does not cover damages arising from accidents or misuse, or from any alteration, service or repair performed by any other party other than Michael Kors. Contact 1-866-709-KORS or customerservice@michaelkors.com


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Thanks for the info AuntFlo.


----------



## PrincessD

Hope you get your sister's wallet fixed =)


----------

